

Ask HN: what does Obama's to-do list look like? - resdirector

Our to-do list-ey web app FolderBoy (www.folderboy.com) needs a sample to-do list.  We're going to pre-populate our list with a fake Obama to-do list.<p>It's easy to find out what Obama's done, but since I don't live in America, I don't know what his upcoming to-do list would look like.<p>E.g.<p>Work tasks<p>----------<p>Withdraw from Iraq<p>Stabilize Afghanistan<p>Confirm Elena Kagan (done)<p>Reform health (done)<p>????
======
faramarz

      Install Basketball court at White House
      Burger with Russian President (done)
      Sign stuff
    

:P

~~~
resdirector
Thanks! This is exactly what I'm after. I assume I can use those things in the
demo account? :)

~~~
faramarz
Go for it!

I think you're better off using more like my examples than making political
statements, like the Iraq withdrawal etc.

I'm sure you can find more humorous items to add to the list. Just Google
_Obama meets with.._ and find your next target

------
johnny22
well, most things are debatable as we don't all agree on what things like
"reform health" mean.

There is a site that tracks his campaign promises and their defintions of the
promises. <http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/promises/>

Seems like a good place to start, but of course, it's debatable

------
resdirector
clickable: <http://www.folderboy.com>

